
3.99 One-Day shipping no longer mentioned in Amazon Prime - ceocoder
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200444160
======
DonGateley
"free access to Amazon Instant Video"

should read "free restricted access to Amazon Instant Video" the restrictions
are many (no HD in a browser) and many venues you would expect are simply
closed, such as Tivo. They intentionally mislead all over their site as to
what it really means.

------
trvrprkr
One-day shipping is still listed on the Prime Shipping upgrades page [1].

[1]
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_l...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201118070)

~~~
sokoloff
That page says "as low as $2.99 per item".

The point of the original post is that it used to be a flat $3.99 per item.

------
terrellm
Recently I saw where the shipping increased based on the price of an item. I
bought Fujitsu ScanSnap iX500 ($419) and the Prime next day price was $7.99. I
guess they figure that if I'm spending $400+ on an item, a couple bucks more
won't make-it-or-break-it for me.

------
ceocoder
I distinctly remember One-Day shipping at 3.99 when I signed up for Prime
about 5 years ago, two days ago when I was about to purchase something FREE
Two-Day was available but One-Day sipping was 11.96 on one item and 15.35 on
another.

------
ciclista
I guess it was too good to keep up. I always spent the 3.99 for anything over
$100 or so for piece of mind (and shopping satisfaction admittedly). I'll
probably do it a lot less often now.

~~~
ceocoder
From amazon's standpoint it makes sense, but a notice/announcement would have
been nice - "hey, we are changing terms of your agreement - you ok with that?"

------
sashk
3.99 One-day shipping is no longer there for months. Price varies from 2.99 to
6.99 from what I saw on several items during christmas time shopping.

